# Indoor Vs. Outdoor for A/V sources



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'm not an expert on this, but you'd need to find cable that'd be okay to stuff in an underground conduit where it will probably be submerged for the rest of its lift. Pulling HDMI heads through pipe sucks so you'd want to find a field HDMI termination kit. And if all this crap is exposed to the weather then you'd want high quality terminals that won't corrode.

It might be better to see if someone makes a wireless system that can accomodate your multiple input channels.

The most I've dealt with that sort of setup though was a standalone security camera on a pole powered by a little solar panel. It was basic, just a video component transmitted about 500 feet or so.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I'm not an expert on this, but you'd need to find cable that'd be okay to stuff in an underground conduit where it will probably be submerged for the rest of its lift. Pulling HDMI heads through pipe sucks so you'd want to find a field HDMI termination kit. And if all this crap is exposed to the weather then you'd want high quality terminals that won't corrode.
> 
> It might be better to see if someone makes a wireless system that can accomodate your multiple input channels.
> 
> The most I've dealt with that sort of setup though was a standalone security camera on a pole powered by a little solar panel. It was basic, just a video component transmitted about 500 feet or so.


I am thinking the way to go is a cat6 with HDMI extenders on each end. Easy to pull and the extenders don't cost much (about $30 at Radio Shack).

I am mostly concerned with the headache involved in integrating an complete outdoor system with an existing indoor system that is likely a bit older and may not have the proper inputs/outputs. And then having each system communicate with each other properly and reliably.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B W E said:


> I am thinking the way to go is a cat6 with HDMI extenders on each end. Easy to pull and the extenders don't cost much (about $30 at Radio Shack).
> 
> I am mostly concerned with the headache involved in integrating an complete outdoor system with an existing indoor system that is likely a bit older and may not have the proper inputs/outputs. And then having each system communicate with each other properly and reliably.


Does the indoor system just have coax going around everywhere?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Does the indoor system just have coax going around everywhere?


That I don't know, just have a buddy who is a GC doing an expansive back yard remodel and building for this system, and wanted to know if I could hook everything up. I hate turning down work and would rather learn enough to do it than let someone else take the job. Unless of course I cannot do so while representing him as good as possible. I'll be looking at the job next week.


----------



## AVARCHITECH (Sep 2, 2011)

BWE, the advantages of going with direct sources is that you will only need to provide power for your display and then just plug and control things locally. If you plan on having cable or sat access than you need to provide their respective cabling.(this also brings the inconvenience of always needing to set-up and remove equipment when you are done using the system) Using distributed sources removes this inconvenience but then adds the requirement of providing some type of control for remote equipment and matrix switching if you are planning on having more than one source display. There is added cost to this type of system but usually is more convinient, and that's what the client wants most of the time. Crestron and Control4 make some good products for this and come in different price points.


----------



## fjl810 (Jul 20, 2011)

HDMI over cat 5 can give you problems, Handshaking between equipment can be a pain.
Component video over cat 5 is analog but you can get 1080 I plus stereo audio or digital audio and IR remote control.
You would need to run 2 cat 5 or cat 6 cables per source.
300 ft max cat 5, 500 ft max cat 6.
www.celabs.net


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

fjl810 said:


> HDMI over cat 5 can give you problems, Handshaking between equipment can be a pain.
> Component video over cat 5 is analog but you can get 1080 I plus stereo audio or digital audio and IR remote control.
> You would need to run 2 cat 5 or cat 6 cables per source.
> 300 ft max cat 5, 500 ft max cat 6.
> www.celabs.net


You can do HDMI over Single Ethernet plenty of converters out there now.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Edrick said:


> You can do HDMI over Single Ethernet plenty of converters out there now.


Any specific converter you would recommend? I've only been finding the ones that use 2 cat5e cables.

Thanks


----------



## AVARCHITECH (Sep 2, 2011)

Take a look at Gefen or Atlona they have some extenders that only use one cat5/6.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Any specific converter you would recommend? I've only been finding the ones that use 2 cat5e cables.
> 
> Thanks


Take a look at SnapAV they've got a few


----------

